# Anubias flower...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just playing with camera a little.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pic Bert. I love the bubble trapped on the male flowers. Is that because you moved the plant out of the water into a photographic tank or is it produced by the plant?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Produced by the plant. A bubble would escape and reform every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Bert H said:


> Produced by the plant. A bubble would escape and reform every 5 minutes or so.


Very smart! I suppose that's the waste from the plant respiring as the flower won't photosynthesize and I can't see what else would produce excess gas! Cheers Bert.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool picture.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Great picture, my Anubias is crap, it would never flower.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

What species is it?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What species is it?


A. barteri nana


----------



## MemphisBob (Mar 20, 2007)

That's lovely Bert. What substrate, lighting, etc. you got there? The stuff you sent me is mostly doing well but the A. nana hasn't got near flowering more. Do they like mocho light or not so much?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Lighting is 126W over a 50 gal; substrate is a mix of flourite and Eco; ferts were a modified EI style, now switching over to PPS-Pro. Anubias have been, for me, the 'plug and play' of aquarium plants. I stick them in the tank, and leave them alone. They slowly grow and I know in 3-6 months, depending on how heavily or large a rhizome I planted, I will have to pull it out and thin it.  I wish they were all this easy.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hah....pretty cool how it forms every 5 minutes.


----------

